# dibujar con pcb wizard



## l1llo5 (Nov 10, 2006)

weno, os comento, me estoy iniciando en esto y me pongo ha ha hacer circuitos con en pcb wizard y me pongo hacerle y mientras sean resistencias, transistores, y demas, bien pero cuando empiezo a poner integraos, me lio y se me cierra y no puedo sacar algunas patillas del integrao, y os pregunto
¿que orden se sigue para dibijar los componentes?
¿por que hay veces que se me cierra y nu pudo sacar mas patillas?
¿ hay algun truco para dibujar?
gracias


----------



## Apollo (Nov 12, 2006)

Hola l1llo5:

Nunca he manejado el programa que tienes, siempre he preferido dos programas:

1.- Circuit Maker 2000.
2.- Express PCB.

El Express PCB es un programa para diseñar PCB y trae otro para hacer diagramas,  la versión que tengo es el Circuit Maker 2000,es muy sencillo de usar y la interfaz es muy amigable.
La gran ventaja del CM es que es un simulador analógico o digital.

Saludos


----------



## and_nitro (Nov 12, 2006)

el mejor de todos es el eagle te lo recomiendo, solo tienes que leerte un manual que hay por hay y eres casi profecional.


----------



## nemesaiko (Nov 12, 2006)

dime algo y sacame de esta duda  and_nitro me baje el eagle estube utilizandolo por un rato realice un diseño sencillo para probarlo, mi problema es cuando tengo que poner el auto para que generar las pistas automaticamente, lo que pasa es que se mesclan entre si, me poderias decir que pasos tengo que hacer antes de poner la opcion auto para generar las pistas automaticamente,, es nesesario poner el netlist, y una cosa mas tengo que darle un marco antes de poner auto ?

saludos


----------

